# A dog had a seizure in the grooming salon today



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never been so scared in my life! I've seen a dog have a seizure but never when I was by myself. I had a dog on the table that I was roughing in and I heard a bang on the kennel door in the back so I took the dog I was grooming off my table and saw the golden shaking in his kennel so I immediately grabbed a cold rag and a washcloth. He had pee'd everywhere and kept opening and closing his mouth. It looked like he was going to bite his tongue off so I put a washcloth where he could only bite on that instead of his tongue. I was the only person in the shop and had customers coming in. Luckily it only lasted for a few minutes and I was able to call the owner who THEN tells me the dog has a history of seizures. We make them fill out information on the dog IT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO KNOW! Apparently the dog has one at least twice a month! I specifically asked for any known health problems and they said nothing but old age, so I was annoyed and scared.

He tipped me $40 though for calling and taking care of his dog. Make sure you tell your groomers about anything that might happen to the dog while in their care. I about had a heart attack this morning! 

He's okay though, I kept him out in the salon with me until his owner arrived and let him lie down on a cool surface with a fan on him. He seemed to be panting quite heavily.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Poor you and poor dog! Good thing you went and checked when you heard the noise. A lot of people would have just assumed it was nothing serious and kept on grooming. Kudos


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, but I never want to go through that again! I also always check the kennel doors, they dont close very well unfortunately and if a dog paws at them hard enough and just right some dogs can actually open them.

In fact one day we had a pair of labs that one would get out and then go let the other one out. They were very smart but such a pain to try and keep kenneled!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Rofl, sorry that story about the labs probably isn't funny... but well thats funny  I keep those little leash clips so I can clip a door closed if I get an escape artist. I don't usualy have dogs in the shop long enough for them to get to creative about trying to get out of the kennel.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh that day with the labs it was annoying but it was pretty funny! Also two of my favorite bath dogs came in one morning but the only thing I hate is that they leave the dogs until 6pm. Once a month they flea treat yard, home, dogs, everything so I can understand why they do so. They don't want their dogs around the stuff they use. Anyway, their names are Kyser and Kinsey and they are beautiful German Shepherd Dogs. Well Kyser is probably pushing 100-110lbs he's this big boy and he gets impatient come 5 pm and he will get out of his kennel, somehow very quietly and then just walk out into the salon and come sit by me and just stay there. I can put him back but he'll keep doing it so I usually just let him stay out there with me. He's an older guy and I think he just wants to be near someone.

Kinsey just sleeps through everything, she will even lie down and start closing her eyes during nail trims. I love shepherds but I usually think all the ones that come in for grooming are friggin crazy. These two i'd take home with me in a heartbeat!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

glad to hear somebody else see's the crazy GSD's. I think they can be wonderful dog, and personaly know a fewvery nice ones. However when I see one on the book it's always drops my whole mood. LoL. The ones I get in for grooming are nuts to say the least. Crummy owners in most cases... what a shame.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

How scary!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Aiden, I feel for you. My little one had seizures. It was the most horrible thing to go through even when you know it can happen. I always made sure my groomer knew. It gave me the confidence I knew how she would handle it, and I would hope she felt better knowing that what she did was what I wanted. As it turned out, she only had one seizure the 12 years she groomed her.

It sounds like you jumped right in and handled the situation. It's amazing how hot their poor bodies get. Very perceptive in dealing with the unknown.

It's too bad the owner couldn't take a few minutes to be honest on their information sheet.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Good work Aidan... If only we all had groomers and pet caregivers as conscientious as you! Sorry you had to endure such a nightmare.
I've been thinking of taking a pet first aid course... Now, if I could only find one in my area... :thinking:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

cuddle party, I can't remember where you are from but sometimes the red cross offers pet first aide classes.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> cuddle party, I can't remember where you are from but sometimes the red cross offers pet first aide classes.


Great! I will look into it . Thanks!!!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww that's always scary when that happens. One of the very first dogs I blow dried had a seizure and scared the crap out of me, I had no clue what was going on. good job on quick thinking. Hopefully you won't have to deal with that again


----------

